# Plastic Coke Bottle Silencers ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Soooooooo ... Mr. Armadilla totally trashed my flower beds AGAIN last night and has a date with Mr. 22 this evening at about 9:30pm. Does the plastic coke bottle thing work ... ? He's as good as dead either way. That sumbeech killed all my Marshmallow and Black Eyed Susans. This is like the 5th time ...


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

No it doesnt work...I have tried


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have harvested 3 so far. LOL!! Just have a talk with the neighbors that they may hear a shot in the middle of the night. I did not want to mis so I used 12g 00buck 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=342552&highlight=armadillo


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Go to the gun shop and purchase some subsonic 22 ammo. They are very quiet, about like a pellet gun. They even have enough energy to operate some semi-auto's.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Subsonics are much quieter in a bolt action 22 vs. the semi auto. Quiet enough for the neighbors not to notice.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

The subsonics work best in a single shot or bolt action 22 sounds about like a pellet gun. Beau


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yes it works for the muzzle blast but not for the sonic crack. 

TH


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Chootem... Chootem......a single shot bolt action ,especially with a subsonic round or a 22 short will make so little noise that no one will hear...with the a/c going,windows shut,tv playing....most folks couldn't hear a elephant gun go off outside....


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I cut slits in mine so as to lessen the loud pop of the bottle blowing up. Sub-sonic ammo if you use any type of silencer anyway.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes the coke bottle definetly works. Put some duct tape on the bottom of the bottle so it dont blow out. Also try shooting 22 shorts in there with the bottle. All you will hear is the hammer drop.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Just a word of advice, this is a public forum. Making a silencer, even out of a coke bottle, requires a class 1 approval from the NFA. Carry on ...


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a box of CCI CB caps that I have been using for the last 15 yrs around here. In my old Remington single shot 22 rifle they are quieter than my Sheridan air rifle. I have pushed them out to 25 yrds on armadillos,*****,possums,skunks,and a few other undesirables over the years. They are accurate and quite.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I duct-taped a coke bottle around my hoe--deadly silent now


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

BBCAT said:


> Go to the gun shop and purchase some subsonic 22 ammo. They are very quiet, about like a pellet gun. They even have enough energy to operate some semi-auto's.


gotta be real careful with subsonics in a semi auto. Made mine go to burst mode for about 6-8 rounds.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

stxhunter said:


> Just a word of advice, this is a public forum. Making a silencer, even out of a coke bottle, requires a class 1 approval from the NFA. Carry on ...


and Coke is fattening and bad for your teeth.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

These were taken with 22 short hollow points, silenced with a coke bottle!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't know about coke bottles, but I tried a lawn mower muffler on a 22 and it worked good. Just have to make sure that it is lined up straight so you don't shoot a hole in the side of the muffler. I attached it with duct tape.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Just go shoot the darn thing, don't need no bloomin silencer, just shoot it and go put gun up, then run outside along with your neighbors saying what the hail was that...WW


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

stxhunter said:


> Just a word of advice, this is a public forum. Making a silencer, even out of a coke bottle, requires a class 1 approval from the NFA. Carry on ...


That's more like a "statement", more so than advice but ... thank you?

*Yeah, so, day one on the hunt:*
Mr. Armadilla returns, "unfortunately" for him I'm wearing short shorts - like the 70's stlye jogging shorts, and work boots (no socks) ... 25 yards from the door ... and the guns are locked up (not making that mistake again) so I charge. Lit cig in one hand and a beer in the other, he paused for a second right about the time my steel toe should have caught him at full swing in the 'diller cods.

Did anyone know a 'diller can hop 3 foot straight in the air?

Bounced him off my knee after missing the full swing (not unlike my golf game), slipped off my other foot in the wet grass (do I need a permit to water my grass too?) and now I'm flat on my arse with the raging beast approaching fast. He juked right before head-butting me in the gut and cleared both my legs with no less than a 7 foot running jump. Amazing little demon ...

My nemesis hit the ground running. I got my feet under me and gave chase but he made it to the wood line. Damnitboy ... I'm going to try the lawn mower muffler on my scatter gun tonight.

This morning ... three big piles of fresh turned soil on my sidewalk. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr ...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> These were taken with 22 short hollow points, silenced with a coke bottle!


You had me at scaup ... !!! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lol. Dude, buy a bow! I have killed 2 with my compound. No one will ever know. You can schikabob there lil butts right to the ground!


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

Coke bottle stuffed with toilet paper works great, especially if it has a good seal to the barrel.

Funny story BTW, next time use a shovel like a golf club.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> Just go shoot the darn thing, don't need no bloomin silencer, just shoot it and go put gun up, then run outside along with your neighbors saying what the hail was that...WW


Thats what I do...lol "Gosh Billy Bob...did you hear that"


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Back in the day, I used to sneak up under the pecan trees down on the river at about midnight with my trusty little 22 with a rubber baby nipple taped to end of the barrel with a small hole cut in the end of the nipple. The turkeys wouldn't even fly when I would choot. If I needed 2 or 3 for a feed, then I got em.
Those were the days. Too bad we have so many laws now that restrict us from being hunter/gathers.

Tinman


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Aguilla Colibri 22 LR ammo is what you want to use. In a rifle, they sound like it is already silenced. It is a light )around 25 gr I think) bullet with Primer only in the shell good for about 500 fps. Accurate too.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Shush*



stxhunter said:


> Just a word of advice, this is a public forum. Making a silencer, even out of a coke bottle, requires a class 1 approval from the NFA. Carry on ...


 X-2 I was going to mention that when I got to end of post.Yea The sub -sonic work great and are just as Quiet as my Diana pellet rifle that claims 1100fps.I have a box CCI 22 CB sitting beside me like said earlier there plenty quiet in a long gun ; not so quiet in pistol. Killed coyotes and ***** at deer feeder and in my yard ..These work in all my 22 except auto..They look like 22 short but a lot quieter...cva34


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

CCI CB shorts as mentioned above. Not much louder than a pellet gun. No powder in the brass just primer. Unless you just want to go hand to hand again, LOL.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

*Or...*

You could just catch him, throw him in a trash can and take him for a ride to the country. A little more trouble maybe but you won't have to worry about breaking any laws.

I used to catch'em by hand all the time. A landing net works well too.

Good luck, at any rate.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I got a 4th down yesterday morning. Thanks to one of my dogs chased it under my BBQ pit. 

00 BUCK Shot FTW !!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

I run out side and shot 5 javelinas with a 17 hmr and then went to the neighbors and told them and every one said i didn't hear any thing let us know next time so we can watch:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

If you use an arrow on one be prepared to loose it. I nailed one with a Judo small game tip years ago. He made a run through the woods with the arrow sticking half in and half out. I found him about 25 yrds into the woods the arrow was wasted but I was able to salvage my tip though.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Bobby Lee Swaggert did a pretty good job with his coke bottle silencer....










From SHOOTER...the movie!


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

This link tells you how to make the "silencer"....

http://www.mynameisfoxtrot.com/journal/tag/shooter


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

You can buy one from The Sportsman Guide for $14.97.....supposed to be a "patch catcher" but is most likely used as a silencer.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Always use enough gun, pellet gun quiet, 320 grains of lead.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

take a screen off the window and shoot from back inside the house w a piece of grey 1/2" pipe wrap slid over the barrel and let it extend another foot past

works well i hear


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Gee, I wonder if ATF reads these posts??? I agree with STXHUNTER......


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Not Illeagal talking about it, just don't have one in possesion if the cops show up. We all know the god complex cops have their priorities messed up! They would rather bust a guy because he made a coke bottle silencer for his .22 to shoot a pesky possum in his backyard than to bust an Illeagal alien that just crossed the border with a truckload of weapons the ATF bought for them.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

This time of year no one is going to question one pop even if fireworks are banned in most places. I've used subsonic .22 in neighborhoods to shoot trapped hogs with no issues.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Like I said, try the Colibri, nothing illegal about those. It's long rifle brass so the bullet does not have to make a big jump across the chamber to the throat. Anything in front of the muzzle that the bullet makes contact with and passes through is going to drastically affect accuracy of the round.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

deckh said:


> Gee, I wonder if ATF reads these posts??? I agree with STXHUNTER......


They can have all the fun they want in my house fool, only thing they'll find is monster deer skulls and 'diller shells nailed to the back fence ... !

That sorry lil ****er got me again last night.

Waited till about 11:34pm in the bushes across the street with a 6-pack of Smirnoff Ice, Blueberry Lemonade flavor and a pack of Kool's ... didn't work out. I'm pretty sure that bad boy waits till he hears he glass breaking in the recycling bin before he hits now that he knows he's being hunted.

Should I be wearing Scent Killer ... ???


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Blueberry lemonade? :an5: Dude, if your smoking kools you need to find some schlitz beer.  LMAO!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Seriously...just go pick it up? They're like the Mr. McGoo of the animal world...oblivious to everything around them. I've walked up behind dozens and just picked them up by their tails.

Just walk up slowly from behind it, grab its tail, and stick in your neighbors bathroom window (or if you're like me back in college, your buddy's dorm room).

Problem solved.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Blueberry lemonade? :an5: Dude, if your smoking kools you need to find some schlitz beer.  LMAO!!


colt 45 and 2 zig zags.............wassup ma' ninja


----------

